# Organizing a functional work van....



## LizQOH (Mar 8, 2013)

I will attempt to train our helper, learn what he need to be the best plumber helper in the WORLD:clap: I wanted to tackle it tomorrow. So. As far as your experience....what is the most important supplies you need on your truck at all times and things alot of people overlook? Imma have a break till Sunday afternoon.....I will peep in. Any advice would be welcome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::clap: Good night.....<3


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Post this question under the forum about trucks. You will get a better response. It's under Forums>plumbing tools products and equipment>trucks vans and trailers.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

If your doing residential service. Paper towels and silicone lol.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Your brain. Its very tough trying to troubleshoot something when your not thinking clearly. Other than that it depends on what type of work your doing.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbers don't overlook stuff, if anything we have too much, lol. I keep a material inventory on the van and once I notice a trend of having to buy one, I'll keep them on the van permanently.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> If your doing residential service. Paper towels and silicone lol.


Agreed except the paper towels and silicone part. 8)


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Toilet paper.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Toilet paper.



And a lid for 1 bucket.


----------

